# Looking for....



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Perhaps someone on here can help me out. I'm looking for a MX Leader fork. Fork only. I really don't want to go to an aftermarket fork but may have to if I must. I've emailed Merckx but no reply as of yet. If I have to go aftermarket, any suggestions? Look? Easton? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

hey Chris,
you might try Gita or have your dealer call them.they may still have some left.i have heard of a few people picking up leftover MXL forks from them.good luck.
Scott


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree with Scott and would check with Gita Bike first. After that, I would check with some of the on-line stores that carry Merckx frames, such as competitivecyclist.com, c-bike.com, or bikyle.com. 

Occasionally Merckx forks are offered for sale on eBay, as well, but it might be a long wait finding one. You might also try posting a WTB message on the Google rec.bikes group. I've found some stuff that way. Here's a link:

http://groups.google.com/group/rec.bicycles.marketplace?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Would the number of forks made be more than the number of frames to yield surplus forks to be available? I would think there wouldn't be any extra forks made especially the MX Leader fork uses the special box crown which is said to be limited in numbers. 

But I don't know, I'm just typing out my thoughts


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes, there could be extra forks because many cyclists opt for carbon forks nowadays. That's why you often find nice steel forks for sale on eBay.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

ic ic


----------

